# [SOLVED] need help with Xpadder application (configuration)



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, usually people have problems connecting said controllers, etc. I'm past that. My problem is that while I know how to set the controller up and map keyboard buttons/functions to the controller, I can't figure out how to save those button layouts. I put together specific button layouts for 3 different PC games last night but when I got on today and loaded the layout(s), the button layouts were blank. I mistakenly thought "layout" meant the layout of the keyboard buttons to the controller. So my question is...

How do I save and load specific layouts I made of where buttons are mapped on the controller for different games???


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: need help with Xpadder application (configuration)*

Hi there Powerpunk,

When you have mapped a controller, go to settings, then autoprofile, and save the mapped controller as a new profile. It should then be listed, and just activate it when you want it. The top one it the one that loads as default.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: need help with Xpadder application (configuration)*



Ooudestomp said:


> Hi there Powerpunk,
> 
> When you have mapped a controller, go to settings, then autoprofile, and save the mapped controller as a new profile. It should then be listed, and just activate it when you want it. The top one it the one that loads as default.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Well I figured it out but now I got on today and have a NEW problem. DS3tool (Motionjoy) now won't detect my controller at all even though Windows does. Seems that every time I want to plug in my controller to play something I'm having to figure out how to solve a new problem instead of getting to play something. I re-ran the PS3 SIXAXIS driver and everything. Why won't DS3tool detect my controller???


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: need help with Xpadder application (configuration)*

Cant xpadder detect the controller? It should detect any type of controller.


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: need help with Xpadder application (configuration)*



Ooudestomp said:


> Cant xpadder detect the controller? It should detect any type of controller.


Eh, I just reinstalled it and seems to be working fine now.


----------

